# testing apache22



## zola (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm new to FreeBSD and have just installed Apache server 2.2.8, after editing the httpd.conf file I ran the command `apachectl configtest` with the result being 
	
	



```
command not found
```
 can I please get help on this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 8, 2011)

Run [cmd=]hash -r[/cmd] or [cmd=]rehash[/cmd] depending on your shell.


----------



## zola (Feb 8, 2011)

thanx rehash worked


----------

